# Reo Spares



## Genosmate (22/1/15)

Well I had to completely strip two REO grands yesterday because of leaking juice.

One was I think due to trying to adjust the non adjustable 510 pin to get a nuppin to work,this one was easily fixed by just cleaning and re assembling. 

The other had to have a new 510 pin,gaskets,firing pin etc,the leak on this one was coming from the junction between the firing pin and the 510 pin.

Anyway pretty easy to do but now I wonder if its possible to buy just the 510 pin with the seals and maybe the firing pin,I don't need all the other stuff in a repair kit as I've got plenty.

Anyone ever managed to get just these bits?


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

Genosmate said:


> Well I had to completely strip two REO grands yesterday because of leaking juice.
> 
> One was I think due to trying to adjust the non adjustable 510 pin to get a nuppin to work,this one was easily fixed by just cleaning and re assembling.
> 
> ...


When I converted my Reos to sub ohm, I got just some center pins with gaskets from Reosmods. I emailed him and it got posted normal post to save costs. The secret when putting these in is to install the gaskets first and then the center pin - do not install the center pin with the gaskets around it.
Another option is to send your Reo to Reosmods and have the new ss, adjustable 510 connection installed.
BTW: On my 2nd Nuppin I easily adjusted the 510 pin per screwdriver - to get the wire hole adjusted to my liking.


----------



## Genosmate (22/1/15)

Andre said:


> When I converted my Reos to sub ohm, I got just some center pins with gaskets from Reosmods. I emailed him and it got posted normal post to save costs. The secret when putting these in is to install the gaskets first and then the center pin - do not install the center pin with the gaskets around it.
> Another option is to send your Reo to Reosmods and have the new ss, adjustable 510 connection installed.


Thanks Andre sounds good.
Not too sure I want to even bother with the new 510 connection as the original works fine.


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Andre sounds good.
> Not too sure I want to even bother with the new 510 connection as the original works fine.


Yip, agree, but you have an excuse


----------



## Genosmate (22/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, agree, but you have an excuse


True but I think I'd rather just buy another Grand instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeonO (23/5/17)

Andre said:


> When I converted my Reos to sub ohm, I got just some center pins with gaskets from Reosmods. I emailed him and it got posted normal post to save costs. The secret when putting these in is to install the gaskets first and then the center pin - do not install the center pin with the gaskets around it.
> Another option is to send your Reo to Reosmods and have the new ss, adjustable 510 connection installed.
> BTW: On my 2nd Nuppin I easily adjusted the 510 pin per screwdriver - to get the wire hole adjusted to my liking.




Hi im looking for a replacement 510 pin for my iJoy 5, can you pls send me the e-mail address of Reosmods


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/17)

LeonO said:


> Hi im looking for a replacement 510 pin for my iJoy 5, can you pls send me the e-mail address of Reosmods



Robert O'Neil (reo@reosmods.com)


----------



## Andre (23/5/17)

LeonO said:


> Hi im looking for a replacement 510 pin for my iJoy 5, can you pls send me the e-mail address of Reosmods


Their 510 pins are for squonker mods. Not sure if that would work on your iJoy 5. Hang on, the iJoy 5 is an atomizer, not? Why would you want a Reo center pin for use in an atomizer? You got me baffled.
Oh yes, the email is reo@reosmods.com


----------



## Spydro (23/5/17)

LeonO said:


> Hi im looking for a replacement 510 pin for my iJoy 5, can you pls send me the e-mail address of Reosmods



Reosmods would not have anything for your iJoy5, so contacting him would be a waste of your/his time.


----------

